# Lace Top Soap



## lsg (Dec 8, 2015)

Here is a picture of my lace top milk soap.  I just took it out of the freezer and unmolded it.  I will post a picture of the bars after the soap has thawed enough to cut.  I cut down a fondant mat and put it in the bottom of my log mold.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow! that looks lovely , reminds me of the white lace tablecloth we use to use at christmas time growing up . great job lsg , what is it scented with ??


----------



## KristaY (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh my, that's just lovely, lsg! What beautiful work you do. I can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 8, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## traderbren (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 8, 2015)

super pretty!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 8, 2015)

That's really beautiful!  WOW!


----------



## commoncenz (Dec 8, 2015)

Fantastic! I love working with the lace fondant mats.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 8, 2015)

That's incredibly lovely, lsg! I can hardly wait to see the finished pics!


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 8, 2015)

Sooo pretty... nice job!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 8, 2015)

Love the way you kept the colour simple. It's lovely.


----------



## lsg (Dec 8, 2015)

I did an ITP swirl using Nurture's Laurel green mica. The fragrance was a combination of EOs for a Sea Breeze Scent.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow, that is a seriously gorgeous and classy looking soap! I love the lace top and it looks great with an elegant layer of cream on top. I bet it smells great too!


----------



## Relle (Dec 8, 2015)

Love the lacy top and colour underneath.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 13, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this one. So beautiful. I need to get a fondant mat - just loving the lace tops popping up on the soaps lately!


----------



## commoncenz (Dec 13, 2015)

dibbles said:


> Don't know how I missed this one. So beautiful. I need to get a fondant mat - just loving the lace tops popping up on the soaps lately!



If you can stand the wait (around 15 - 20 days) aliexpress.com has a lot of the same mats you might find on ebay/etsy for about half the price.


----------



## seven (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful! I havent tried this technique, dont think i ever will.. No such patience


----------



## Marianna (Apr 17, 2017)

Such a feminine touch, very beautiful.


----------

